# The new way of defining generations



## ZeldaFan20

Please note that this is my opinion: But personally going by historical events, birth rates, cultural differences, etc. This is how I personally view the generations, but if you have a different opinion please feel free to let me know. Let me know if you think this is accurate but to make matters simple I'll use HS Grad classes as guidelines since thats the year you turn 18 and com of age:


HS Class of 1928 - HS Class of 1945: The GI Generation - Born/Grew up during prosperity in the 10's & 20's. They were the first to grow up with automobiles and home appliances. They came of age during a time of crisis in the Great Depression & WWII and were awarded for their heroic efforts. They were also around during the start of Jazz & the Blues and the first major sound movies (think WWII Veterans). 

They are about age 88-105 as of today give or take.


HS Class of 1946 - HS Class of 1963: The Silent Generation - Born/Grew up during crisis in the Great Depression & WWII. They were the first to grow up with technology like the radio. They came of age during a time of economic prosperity in the 40's, 50's, & early 60's. They were the inventors of Rock & Roll, were some of the first modern day teenagers, & were the civil rights leaders of the 50's & 60's (think of Elvis Presley & Martin Luther King Jr.). 

They are about age 70-87 as of today give or take.


HS Class of 1964 - HS Class of 1982: The Baby Boom Generation - Born/Grew up post WWII during a time of economic prosperity in the 50's & 60's. They were the first to grow up with technology like the Television in their homes. They came of age during a time of political turbulence & growing distrust of government, corporations, and the military industrial complex in the 60's & 70's. They were known for 'Sex, Drugs, & Rock n Roll', civil rights & anti war protests, Motown, Punk, & Disco and they were the pioneers for much of the music in the 80's like New Wave and Metal (think of Michael Jackson, Oprah Winfrey & Billy Joel). 

They are about age 51-69 as of today give or take.


HS Class of 1983 - HS Class of 1999: Generation X - Born/Grew up during an era of a stagnated economy in the 70's & early 80's and during the Conservative revolution during the 70's & 80's & early 90's. They were the first to grow up with personal computers, video game consoles, & VCRS. They came of age during the 80's & 90's during a time of economic prosperity and when technology like the internet was being released to the public. However because of their depressing experiences as kids and teens, they remained cynical for much of their young adulthood and adulthood, which was fueled during their era of music like Metal, Glam Metal, Gangsta Rap, Grunge, & Post Grunge (think of the friends from FRIENDS or celebrities like Jay Z & Angelina Jolie). 

They are about age 34-50 as of today give or take.


HS Class of 2000 - HS Class of 2016: The Millennial Generation - Born/Grew up during an era of economic prosperity during the late 80's-1990's-early 00's & rise of political correctness during the 90's & 00's. They were the first to grow up with the internet, music players, answering machines, Gameboys, pagers, & cell phones. They came of age during the era of terrorism and many post 2007 during the Great Recession and the stagnate recovery in the 2010's. Despite this, Millennials are still very optimistic about the future. However because we were raised as the 'Trophy Generation' many Millennials may come off as entitled and the music of our generation like Bubblegum pop, party rap, pop punk, electropop & dubstep reflects this (think of the cast of Glee or the new show Scream Queens or celebrities like the Olsen Twins & Zac Efron). 

They are about age 17-33 as of today give or take.

The next generation, Z or like to call them the Homeland Generation is too young to be defined at this moment

I would also divide the generations into mini cohorts starting with the Baby Boomers like this:

1946-1952: Older Boomers (main Woodstock cohort)

1953-1957: Core Boomers (main Brady Bunch cohort)

1958-1964: Younger Boomers (main Big Chill cohort)

1965-1969: Older Gen Xers (main Brat Packers cohort)

1970-1976: Core Gen Xers (main Heathers cohort)

1977-1981: Younger Gen Xers (main Clueless cohort)

1982-1986: Older Millennials (main American Pie cohort)

1987-1993: Core Millennials (main Mean Girls cohort)

1994-1998/9: Younger Millennials (main Hunger Games cohort)

And so on

Anyways do you guys agree


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I agree with this. I find the Millennial Generation to be the most interesting in my opinion.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I agree with this. I find the Millennial Generation to be the most interesting in my opinion.


Yeah, though I do think late Generation X is quite interesting as well. 

Tbh I don't know if I would want to go as far back to that generation, however, I do think they had some great pop culture and music growing up! Movies like Heathers, those kinds of dark comedies and shows, and of course music such as Nirvana. I really would have liked to have been born a few years earlier at least to be old enough to be around to consciously experience the end of 80s/ and early 90s, the Grunge era. But I wasn't even born back then haha. Well I guess if you can say that Grunge extended to the mid-late 90s before Millennium Pop I was at least alive, a toddler, at the time...however, sadly I was never consciously aware of the music or atmosphere of that time, as it happened...I think that is a shame. 

I do appreciate having early memories of the late 90s/millennium era though. Maybe it wasn't as fascinating as the Grunge time (imo anyway, I dunno why I like it but probably because I missed experiencing it at all by about 5-10 years...)but anyway I still think even the turn of millennium pop culture was a lot more fresh and exciting than what's out today in the mainstream, for the most part...

However, on the other hand I do very much appreciate being part of a generation where things have come so far and so much progress has been made in terms of equal rights and opportunities. That's why, though the 60s/70s seem like an interesting time as well looking back, however one has to remember the Hippie Movement probably didn't actually reach that many people, it wasn't really just like Woodstock or whatever and the reality was actually quite different for so many, so I'd never want to go as far back as being a teenager before the 80s.

I think I'd be pretty cool with being a core/late Gen X at the earliest though.

Or more of a core Gen Y instead of this weird Y/Z cusp (though it has its advantages).


----------



## BlueLeaves95

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Please note that this is my opinion: But personally going by historical events, birth rates, cultural differences, etc. This is how I personally view the generations, but if you have a different opinion please feel free to let me know. Let me know if you think this is accurate but to make matters simple I'll use HS Grad classes as guidelines since thats the year you turn 18 and com of age:
> 
> 
> HS Class of 1928 - HS Class of 1945: The GI Generation - Born/Grew up during prosperity in the 10's & 20's. They were the first to grow up with automobiles and home appliances. They came of age during a time of crisis in the Great Depression & WWII and were awarded for their heroic efforts. They were also around during the start of Jazz & the Blues and the first major sound movies (think WWII Veterans).
> 
> They are about age 88-105 as of today give or take.
> 
> 
> HS Class of 1946 - HS Class of 1963: The Silent Generation - Born/Grew up during crisis in the Great Depression & WWII. They were the first to grow up with technology like the radio. They came of age during a time of economic prosperity in the 40's, 50's, & early 60's. They were the inventors of Rock & Roll, were some of the first modern day teenagers, & were the civil rights leaders of the 50's & 60's (think of Elvis Presley & Martin Luther King Jr.).
> 
> They are about age 70-87 as of today give or take.
> 
> 
> HS Class of 1964 - HS Class of 1982: The Baby Boom Generation - Born/Grew up post WWII during a time of economic prosperity in the 50's & 60's. They were the first to grow up with technology like the Television in their homes. They came of age during a time of political turbulence & growing distrust of government, corporations, and the military industrial complex in the 60's & 70's. They were known for 'Sex, Drugs, & Rock n Roll', civil rights & anti war protests, Motown, Punk, & Disco and they were the pioneers for much of the music in the 80's like New Wave and Metal (think of Michael Jackson, Oprah Winfrey & Billy Joel).
> 
> They are about age 51-69 as of today give or take.
> 
> 
> HS Class of 1983 - HS Class of 1999: Generation X - Born/Grew up during an era of a stagnated economy in the 70's & early 80's and during the Conservative revolution during the 70's & 80's & early 90's. They were the first to grow up with personal computers, video game consoles, & VCRS. They came of age during the 80's & 90's during a time of economic prosperity and when technology like the internet was being released to the public. However because of their depressing experiences as kids and teens, they remained cynical for much of their young adulthood and adulthood, which was fueled during their era of music like Metal, Glam Metal, Gangsta Rap, Grunge, & Post Grunge (think of the friends from FRIENDS or celebrities like Jay Z & Angelina Jolie).
> 
> They are about age 34-50 as of today give or take.
> 
> 
> HS Class of 2000 - HS Class of 2016: The Millennial Generation - Born/Grew up during an era of economic prosperity during the late 80's-1990's-early 00's & rise of political correctness during the 90's & 00's. They were the first to grow up with the internet, music players, answering machines, Gameboys, pagers, & cell phones. They came of age during the era of terrorism and many post 2007 during the Great Recession and the stagnate recovery in the 2010's. Despite this, Millennials are still very optimistic about the future. However because we were raised as the 'Trophy Generation' many Millennials may come off as entitled and the music of our generation like Bubblegum pop, party rap, pop punk, electropop & dubstep reflects this (think of the cast of Glee or the new show Scream Queens or celebrities like the Olsen Twins & Zac Efron).
> 
> They are about age 17-33 as of today give or take.
> 
> The next generation, Z or like to call them the Homeland Generation is too young to be defined at this moment
> 
> I would also divide the generations into mini cohorts starting with the Baby Boomers like this:
> 
> 1946-1952: Older Boomers (main Woodstock cohort)
> 
> 1953-1957: Core Boomers (main Brady Bunch cohort)
> 
> 1958-1964: Younger Boomers (main Big Chill cohort)
> 
> 1965-1969: Older Gen Xers (main Brat Packers cohort)
> 
> 1970-1976: Core Gen Xers (main Heathers cohort)
> 
> 1977-1981: Younger Gen Xers (main Clueless cohort)
> 
> 1982-1986: Older Millennials (main American Pie cohort)
> 
> 1987-1993: Core Millennials (main Mean Girls cohort)
> 
> 1994-1998/9: Younger Millennials (main Hunger Games cohort)
> 
> And so on
> 
> Anyways do you guys agree


I agree! That's a good overview yes...

Though maybe I'd change the Younger Millennials to be the Harry Potter cohort. 
Personally though I did read the books and watched the movies however I was too old to ever really get into Hunger Games...but HP was my childhood haha.

I think most people I know around my age feel the same way. Hunger Games seems to be more of a phenomenon of the core preteens/younger teens of today? (ie the 1999/2000 class on...)

I think the Hunger Games should be the next cohort then imo...:tongue:


----------



## ZeldaFan20

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I agree! That's a good overview yes...
> 
> Though maybe I'd change the Younger Millennials to be the Harry Potter cohort.
> Personally though I did read the books and watched the movies however I was too old to ever really get into Hunger Games...but HP was my childhood haha.
> 
> I think most people I know around my age feel the same way. Hunger Games seems to be more of a phenomenon of the core preteens/younger teens of today? (ie the 1999/2000 class on...)
> 
> I think the Hunger Games should be the next cohort then imo...:tongue:


Ok then! The Class of 2012-2016 would the Harry Potter Cohort!


----------



## Wtpmjgda

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Please note that this is my opinion: But personally going by historical events, birth rates, cultural differences, etc. This is how I personally view the generations, but if you have a different opinion please feel free to let me know. Let me know if you think this is accurate but to make matters simple I'll use HS Grad classes as guidelines since thats the year you turn 18 and com of age


 Good and acceptable. But IMO we should include people born upto 2000 in gen Y.


----------



## mqg96

We need to DEMAND A CHANGE with these flawed generations!!! Thanks for the chart! I think it's real accurate!


----------



## oreocheesecake

I think 1981 is more Gen Y than X personally.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

2013 onward: Post-Apocalyptic.

Please, let's all just call it that.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

oreocheesecake said:


> I think 1981 is more Gen Y than X personally.


Interesting, why so?

I guess one interesting thing is I've recently noticed how so many of the first popular Gen Y (ie emerging in late 90s teen pop and such) celebrities, singers, actors etc seem to have been born in that year? Like Britney Spears, Justin Timberlake, etc...and just sooo many people who have been around in entertainment since the new millennium and are still reasonably popular/relevant, like Beyoncé...so many of them were actually born in that year!

IMDb: Most Popular People Born In 1981

See what I mean? It's a strange coincidence haha...


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 2013 onward: Post-Apocalyptic.
> 
> Please, let's all just call it that.


Well, it's not like there would be an apocalypse or something terrible happening in the future, but okay.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Well, it's not like there would be an apocalypse or something terrible happening in the future, but okay.


I think that was a reference to the Apocalypse that was "supposed to happen" back in 2012 haha...and those people were born after it...:tongue:


----------



## NewYorkEagle

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I think that was a reference to the Apocalypse that was "supposed to happen" back in 2012 haha...and those people were born after it...:tongue:


I guess I forgot that was a reference. I just loathe that day as an Apocalypse prediction since it was on my 13th birthday back in 2012.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

oreocheesecake said:


> I think 1981 is more Gen Y than X personally.


i think born upto 1985 is more X than Y. Most of their childhood occured
in 80s-mid 90s. Thats truly gen X era.


----------



## Inveniet

Seems fair I guess, not that I care.


----------



## oreocheesecake

Wtpmjgda said:


> i think born upto 1985 is more X than Y. Most of their childhood occured
> in 80s-mid 90s. Thats truly gen X era.


I disagree. Anyone who had teenage years in the 2000s is Gen Y IMO. That's 1981-1996, and I like that definition as Gen Y best. 1981-1985 borns were also young adults in the 2000s/early 2010s, and are still young adults now - going under the presumption that 18-34 is 'young adult'. I think 1977-1982 are cusp years, but 1981 & 1982 is more Y than X.

They also adapted to technology easily and represent the largest online demographic, and largest consumers of smartphones. They are in many ways more tech-savvy than younger Gen Y. 

(also to answer BlueLeaves' question as to why I think that).


----------



## Link1

"1987-1993: Core Millennials (main Mean Girls cohort)

1994-1998/9: Younger Millennials (main Hunger Games cohort)"

I have no experience with the older generations but this portion I feel I have experienced. I don't feel different from my younger peers so that's why I always found it weird called them generation Z . This breakdown makes much more sense. I always felt that generation Z should start somewhere in the early 2000 since these kids are still in elementary today where as
all 90's, and the year 2000 kids are in high school, are working, or are in college: what I mean is that non of them are children anymore.


----------



## yellamo

I feel some sense of generational divide between me and people born somewhere between 1996-2000, roughly. I am biased however, as I feel alienated and out of my time to some extent, "born in le wrong generation".

I think there should be some sort of divide, judged by the age at which mainstream use of social media started. I may be completely wrong, but in my mind the difference between starting to use facebook/whatsapp/kik/instagram at age 15-18, and using it from a very young age is massive. Even though I was born in 1992, and thus grew up with social media to some extent, it only became very widespread among my peers at age 15-17. So basically I, and other people roughly my age, experienced first hand how it transformed social interaction and group dynamics - something people who reached their social years just a few years later might not experience.

So it was something new, not something taken for granted by people born a few years later. Of course the majority of people embraced it, so maybe this isn't actually grounds for some sort of division. I just feel like younger people are way more integrated with technology in some social sense, even though I pretty much live my life at my computer.


----------



## Ren2878

oreocheesecake said:


> I disagree. Anyone who had teenage years in the 2000s is Gen Y IMO. That's 1981-1996, and I like that definition as Gen Y best. 1981-1985 borns were also young adults in the 2000s/early 2010s, and are still young adults now - going under the presumption that 18-34 is 'young adult'. I think 1977-1982 are cusp years, but 1981 & 1982 is more Y than X.
> 
> They also adapted to technology easily and represent the largest online demographic, and largest consumers of smartphones. They are in many ways more tech-savvy than younger Gen Y.
> 
> (also to answer BlueLeaves' question as to why I think that).


I largely agree with this.


----------



## Link1

oreocheesecake said:


> I disagree. Anyone who had teenage years in the 2000s is Gen Y IMO. That's 1981-1996, and I like that definition as Gen Y best. 1981-1985 borns were also young adults in the 2000s/early 2010s, and are still young adults now - going under the presumption that 18-34 is 'young adult'. I think 1977-1982 are cusp years, but 1981 & 1982 is more Y than X.
> 
> They also adapted to technology easily and represent the largest online demographic, and largest consumers of smartphones. They are in many ways more tech-savvy than younger Gen Y.
> 
> (also to answer BlueLeaves' question as to why I think that).


Your reasoning makes sense but how about those who had teenage years in early 2010's as well? This would include 1993-1996. The earliest 90's babies who had teen years in the 2010's were 1993 since they were 16/17 during 2010 and so forth. Wouldn't this make those 1993-1996 in a more ambiguous spot. Again, your reasoning makes sense but what about these ambiguous years where individuals fall in both on both sides of the spectrum. 

It seems that these years, 1993-1996, are always in a weird spot no matter how you slice it. But then again, depending on how you define mid 90's, they are mid 90's.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

Briano said:


> Your reasoning makes sense but how about those who had teenage years in early 2010's as well? This would include 1993-1996. The earliest 90's babies who had teen years in the 2010's were 1993 since they were 16/17 during 2010 and so forth. Wouldn't this make those 1993-1996 in a more ambiguous spot. Again, your reasoning makes sense but what about these ambiguous years where individuals fall in both on both sides of the spectrum.
> 
> It seems that these years, 1993-1996, are always in a weird spot no matter how you slice it. But then again, depending on how you define mid 90's, they are mid 90's.


Well thats where cusp periods come into play. If you agree with oreocheescake's definition of Gen Y, 1981-1996, then that would mean everybody in that time frame was atleast a teen in the 2000's decade. But for us 93-96 babies, we would also be teens for a good chunk of the 2010's. In this case we would still be Y, but because we were teens in the 10's we would also have a lot of Z traits as well. Alternatively those born from 1997-2000, were never teens in the 2000's to begin with. However because they were tweens (age 9-12) in the year 2009, aka just old enough to have some common knowledge of teenaged trends and could possibly relate/engage in them, is why they would be Z but with a lot of Y traits as well. See what we mean?


----------



## Link1

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Well thats where cusp periods come into play. If you agree with oreocheescake's definition of Gen Y, 1981-1996, then that would mean everybody in that time frame was atleast a teen in the 2000's decade. But for us 93-96 babies, we would also be teens for a good chunk of the 2010's. In this case we would still be Y, but because we were teens in the 10's we would also have a lot of Z traits as well. Alternatively those born from 1997-2000, were never teens in the 2000's to begin with. However because they were tweens (age 9-12) in the year 2009, aka just old enough to have some common knowledge of teenaged trends and could possibly relate/engage in them, is why they would be Z but with a lot of Y traits as well. See what we mean?


I see. So it looks like a smooth transition across a spectrum. Kind of like a colour gradient, like going from red to yellow where red is gen Y and yellow is gen Z and the cusp years are the orange-ish area.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

Briano said:


> I see. So it looks like a smooth transition across a spectrum. Kind of like a colour gradient, like going from red to yellow where red is gen Y and yellow is gen Z and the cusp years are the orange-ish area.


Yeah pretty much, theres not real dividing line just a gradual phase of cultural traits that evolve over time


----------



## oreocheesecake

Briano said:


> Your reasoning makes sense but how about those who had teenage years in early 2010's as well? This would include 1993-1996. The earliest 90's babies who had teen years in the 2010's were 1993 since they were 16/17 during 2010 and so forth. Wouldn't this make those 1993-1996 in a more ambiguous spot. Again, your reasoning makes sense but what about these ambiguous years where individuals fall in both on both sides of the spectrum.
> 
> It seems that these years, 1993-1996, are always in a weird spot no matter how you slice it. But then again, depending on how you define mid 90's, they are mid 90's.


Fair point, but then again, people born from 1981-1986 had teenage years in the 90s. People born from 1981-1982 in particular were definitely 90s teens more than 00s teens, but I still view them as Gen Y more than anything. Only people who spent all their teens in the 00s are those born in 1987-1990 (or 1987-1992 if you want exclude 18/19 years old). 1987-1990 are probably the core of Gen Y.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

oreocheesecake said:


> Fair point, but then again, people born from 1981-1986 had teenage years in the 90s. People born from 1981-1982 in particular were definitely 90s teens more than 00s teens, but I still view them as Gen Y more than anything. Only people who spent all their teens in the 00s are those born in 1987-1990 (or 1987-1992 if you want exclude 18/19 years old). 1987-1990 are probably the core of Gen Y.


Yeah I typically go with this:

1981-1984: Early Generation Y - Neon Era Children(late 80's)/Millennium Era Teens(late 90's)

1985-1986: Older Core Generation Y - Grunge Era Children(early 90's)/Neptunes Era Teens(early 00's)

1987-1990: Core Generation Y - Eurodance Era Children(Core 90's)/Emo Era Teens(Core 00's)

1991-1992: Younger Core Generation Y - Millennium Era Children(Late 90's)/Crunk Era Teens(Late 00's)

1993-1996: Late Generation Y - Neptunes Era Children(Early 00's)/Electropop Era Teens(Early 10's)


----------



## mqg96

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Yeah I typically go with this:
> 
> 1981-1984: Early Generation Y - Neon Era Children(late 80's)/Millennium Era Teens(late 90's)
> 
> 1985-1986: Older Core Generation Y - Grunge Era Children(early 90's)/Neptunes Era Teens(early 00's)
> 
> 1987-1990: Core Generation Y - Eurodance Era Children(Core 90's)/Emo Era Teens(Core 00's)
> 
> 1991-1992: Younger Core Generation Y - Millennium Era Children(Late 90's)/Crunk Era Teens(Late 00's)
> 
> 1993-1996: Late Generation Y - *Neptunes Era Children*(Early 00's)/Electropop Era Teens(Early 10's)


What does Neptunes Era mean?


----------



## ZeldaFan20

mqg96 said:


> What does Neptunes Era mean?


Remember the music producer group The Neptunes? Well many R&B and pop songs from that era were made popular with the Neptunes. Pharrell Williams and Chad Hugo founded it. A good example of that kind of feel is this classic by Jay Z 






I'm pretty sure you remember this song


----------



## mqg96

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Remember the music producer group The Neptunes? Well many R&B and pop songs from that era were made popular with the Neptunes. Pharrell Williams and Chad Hugo founded it. A good example of that kind of feel is this classic by Jay Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you remember this song


Oh yeah! My dad is a HUGE Jay-Z fan and still is today, and I don't care what anybody says. Love him or hate him. He's not one of my top favorite artists but at least his music can still be dreamy and get stuck in your head, like a lot of Wiz Khalifa's songs too. Here's one of my other favorites from Jay-Z as well!


----------



## michks

These are the cultural generations:

*Boomers 1947-1959*, came of age around the year 1970

*Generation Jones 1957-1969*, came of age around the year 1980

*Generation X 1967-1979*, came of age around the year 1990

*MTV Generation (the REAL Gen Y?) 1977-1989*, came of age around the year 2000

*Millennials 1987-1999*, came of age around the year 2010

*Generation Z 1997-2009*, will come of age around the year 2020

Something like that. 

Actually, I should have left the names off. Everyone gets so bent out of shape about the names that it distracts from my main point. Forget the names, I guess. The point I'm trying to make is that this is the way the dates ought to be grouped. Everyone is pretty much segregated by birth decade. People born in years 7-9 are the ones who pass the torch to the next generation, the people that are commonly referred to as "cuspers" (to varying degrees).


----------



## ZeldaFan20

michks said:


> These are the cultural generations:
> 
> *Boomers 1947-1959*, came of age around the year 1970
> 
> *Generation Jones 1957-1969*, came of age around the year 1980
> 
> *Generation X 1967-1979*, came of age around the year 1990
> 
> *MTV Generation (the REAL Gen Y?) 1977-1989*, came of age around the year 2000
> 
> *Millennials 1987-1999*, came of age around the year 2010
> 
> *Generation Z 1997-2009*, will come of age around the year 2020
> 
> Something like that.
> 
> Actually, I should have left the names off. Everyone gets so bent out of shape about the names that it distracts from my main point. Forget the names, I guess. The point I'm trying to make is that this is the way the dates ought to be grouped. Everyone is pretty much segregated by birth decade. People born in years 7-9 are the ones who pass the torch to the next generation, the people that are commonly referred to as "cuspers" (to varying degrees).


Thats a pretty interesting way of dividing it, I guess the 7-9 thing gets a bit repetitive though


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Baby Boomers = 1946-1962 (C/O 1965 - C/O 1980)
*First Cohort = 1946-1950 (C/O 1965 - C/O 1968)*
_Conceived after World War II had ended and fathers returned home to start families. Would've been high school age during the turning point of the Civil Rights Movement as MLK made his "I Have a Dream Speech", and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed. Were college aged as the hippie movement took over._
*Second Cohort = 1950-1954 (C/O 1969 - C/O 1972)*
_High school aged during the Vietnam War and the hippie movement. Would've been college aged during the Nixon Presidency, Watergate Scandal, and the OPEC Oil Crisis._
*Third Cohort = 1954-1958 (C/O 1973 - C/O 1976)*
_Sometimes referred to as the start of the Generation Jones mini cohort. All would've graduated high school after the Watergate scandal began and would've been college aged as disco was becoming popular and Star Wars premiered._
*Fourth Cohort = 1958-1962 (C/O 1977 - C/O 1980)*
_Would've been in high school for Star Wars and for when disco was popular. Would've been coming of age as video games started to become popular with the Atari 2600 and for when rap music started to become popular with "Rapper's Delight", as well as in college or just barely graduated when MTV debuted._

Generation X = 1962-1978 (C/O 1981 - C/O 1996)
*First Cohort = 1962-1966 (C/O 1981 - C/O 1984)*
_Witnessed the 1979 Energy Crisis as teenagers and were all in high school for Reagan's election. Would've been high school and college aged during the early days of MTV._
*Second Cohort = 1966-1970 (C/O 1985 - C/O 1988)*
_All started high school after MTV debuted, therefore would be surrounded in that youth culture. Would've been in high school when arcades, action films, R&B, and hip hop were popular, and would've been in college during the Crumbling of the Iron Curtain._
*Third Cohort = 1970-1974 (C/O 1989 - C/O 1992)*
_Would've been high school or college aged during the events that ended the Cold War, such as the Fall of the Berlin Wall and the Collapse of the USSR, as well as for events such as the Grunge Movement, the 1992 LA Riots, and the Bill Clinton election._
*Fourth Cohort = 1974-1978 (C/O 1993 - C/O 1996)*
_Came of age in an era of good times. Would've started high school after or not long before the fall of the Berlin Wall, and graduated college over a year before 9/11. Came of age as technology advanced to the 21st Century, and as grunge and Death Row - Bad Boy era hip hop were popular._

Generation Y = 1978-1994 (C/O 1997 - C/O 2012)
*First Cohort = 1978-1982 (C/O 1997 - C/O 2000)*
_In high school as technology was taking a leap to the 21st Century with CGI, Windows 95, PlayStation, N64, and DVD. All in college when the 21st Century and Bush's presidency began, and would've been likely to serve in the military after college due to 9/11 and the Iraq War. _
*Second Cohort = 1982-1986 (C/O 2001 - C/O 2004)*
_All in high school during the Bush election and dawn of the 21st Century. College years dominated by 9/11 and the Iraq War, and many in this cohort would skip college for the military because of those two events, as they were coming of age in an era when patriotism was at an all time high._
*Third Cohort = 1986-1990 (C/O 2005 - C/O 2008)*
_High school years dominated by events such as 9/11 and the Iraq War, but would've came of age by the time post-9/11 patriotism had died out and Bush's approval ratings were in the gutter. Would've all been college aged during the Obama election and would've also been the cohort that supported him the most._
*Fourth Cohort = 1990-1994 (C/O 2009 - C/O 2012)*
_All in high school for Obama's election, but would've also been less supportive of Obama in the 2012 election than the previous cohort was in the 2008 election due to being college aged during the wave of Ron Paul support and watching Obama betray his dovish campaign message by overthrowing Muammar Gadaffi in Libya._


Generation Z = 1994-2010 (C/O 2013 - C/O 2028)
*First Cohort = 1994-1998 (C/O 2013 - C/O 2016)*
_Would've been high school or college age during events such as the Arab Spring, the Crimean Annexation, the rise of ISIS, the rise in riots and mass shootings, Brexit, and the 2016 US Presidential Election which all have brought the world into a state of political turmoil. Would've graduated high school during Obama's second term and been college aged when Donald Trump won the election._
*Second Cohort = 1998-2002 (C/O 2017 - C/O 2020)*
_High school years surrounded by political turmoil, as they were all in high school when Donald Trump won the election. Are a lot more likely to be libertarian than other cohorts because of their experience of a youth culture surrounded by tensions between Neo-Fascists and Neo-Marxists. Are likely to vote in larger numbers in the 2020 election than the previous cohort did in the previous election as politics plays a more important role in their lives._
*Third Cohort = 2002-2006 (C/O 2021 - C/O 2024)*
_Not much is known about this cohort yet as the eldest of this cohort is barely starting high school, but they will be significant due to them growing up as kids in a world of political turmoil._
*Fourth Cohort = 2006-2010 (C/O 2025 - C/O 2028)*
_Still kids in elementary school, so to be determined._


----------



## California Kid

SlyCooper97 said:


> Baby Boomers = 1946-1962 (C/O 1965 - C/O 1980)
> *First Cohort = 1946-1950 (C/O 1965 - C/O 1968)*
> _Conceived after World War II had ended and fathers returned home to start families. Would've been high school age during the turning point of the Civil Rights Movement as MLK made his "I Have a Dream Speech", and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed. Were college-aged as the hippie movement took over._
> *Second Cohort = 1950-1954 (C/O 1969 - C/O 1972)*
> _High school aged during the Vietnam War and the hippie movement. Would've been college-aged during the Nixon Presidency, Watergate Scandal, and the OPEC Oil Crisis._
> *Third Cohort = 1954-1958 (C/O 1973 - C/O 1976)*
> _Sometimes referred to as the start of the Generation Jones mini cohort. All would've graduated high school after the Watergate scandal began and would've been college-aged as disco was becoming popular and Star Wars premiered._
> *Fourth Cohort = 1958-1962 (C/O 1977 - C/O 1980)*
> _Would've been in high school for Star Wars and for when disco was popular. Would've been coming of age as video games started to become popular with the Atari 2600 and for when rap music started to become popular with "Rapper's Delight", as well as in college or just barely graduated when MTV debuted._
> 
> Generation X = 1962-1978 (C/O 1981 - C/O 1996)
> *First Cohort = 1962-1966 (C/O 1981 - C/O 1984)*
> _Witnessed the 1979 Energy Crisis as teenagers and were all in high school for Reagan's election. Would've been high school and college-aged during the early days of MTV._
> *Second Cohort = 1966-1970 (C/O 1985 - C/O 1988)*
> _All started high school after MTV debuted, therefore would be surrounded in that youth culture. Would've been in high school when arcades, action films, R&B, and hip-hop were popular and would've been in college during the Crumbling of the Iron Curtain._
> *Third Cohort = 1970-1974 (C/O 1989 - C/O 1992)*
> _Would've been high school or college-aged during the events that ended the Cold War, such as the Fall of the Berlin Wall and the Collapse of the USSR, as well as for events such as the Grunge Movement, the 1992 LA Riots, and the Bill Clinton election._
> *Fourth Cohort = 1974-1978 (C/O 1993 - C/O 1996)*
> _Came of age in an era of good times. Would've started high school after or not long before the fall of the Berlin Wall, and graduated college over a year before 9/11. Came of age as technology advanced to the 21st Century, and as grunge and Death Row-Bad Boy era hip-hop were popular._
> 
> Generation Y = 1978-1994 (C/O 1997 - C/O 2012)
> *First Cohort = 1978-1982 (C/O 1997 - C/O 2000)*
> _In high school as the technology was taking a leap into the 21st Century with CGI, Windows 95, PlayStation, N64, and DVD. All in college when the 21st Century and Bush's presidency began and would've been likely to serve in the military after college due to 9/11 and the Iraq War. _
> *Second Cohort = 1982-1986 (C/O 2001 - C/O 2004)*
> _All in high school during the Bush election and dawn of the 21st Century. College years dominated by 9/11 and the Iraq War, and many in this cohort would skip college for the military because of those two events, as they were coming of age in an era when patriotism was at an all-time high._
> *Third Cohort = 1986-1990 (C/O 2005 - C/O 2008)*
> _High school years dominated by events such as 9/11 and the Iraq War, but would've come of age by the time post-9/11 patriotism had died out and Bush's approval ratings were in the gutter. Would've all been college-aged during the Obama election and would've also been the cohort that supported him the most._
> *Fourth Cohort = 1990-1994 (C/O 2009 - C/O 2012)*
> _All in high school for Obama's election, but would've also been less supportive of Obama in the 2012 election than the previous cohort was in the 2008 election due to being college-aged during the wave of Ron Paul support and watching Obama betray his dovish campaign message by overthrowing Muammar Gadaffi in Libya._
> 
> 
> Generation Z = 1994-2010 (C/O 2013 - C/O 2028)
> *First Cohort = 1994-1998 (C/O 2013 - C/O 2016)*
> _Would've been high school or college age during events such as the Arab Spring, the Crimean Annexation, the rise of ISIS, the rise in riots and mass shootings, Brexit, and the 2016 US Presidential Election which all have brought the world into a state of political turmoil. Would've graduated high school during Obama's second term and been college-aged when Donald Trump won the election._
> *Second Cohort = 1998-2002 (C/O 2017 - C/O 2020)*
> _High school years surrounded by political turmoil, as they were all in high school when Donald Trump won the election. Are a lot more likely to be libertarian than other cohorts because of their experience of a youth culture surrounded by tensions between Neo-Fascists and Neo-Marxists. Are likely to vote in larger numbers in the 2020 election than the previous cohort did in the previous election as politics plays a more important role in their lives._
> *Third Cohort = 2002-2006 (C/O 2021 - C/O 2024)*
> _Not much is known about this cohort yet as the eldest of this cohort is barely starting high school, but they will be significant due to them growing up as kids in a world of political turmoil._
> *Fourth Cohort = 2006-2010 (C/O 2025 - C/O 2028)*
> _Still kids in elementary school, so to be determined._


This is an excellent rundown on each generation and its descriptions, and I like the chart. The only issue I have with it is the designations. I truly think it each cohort should have two groups of each generation because it would be less complicated and clean cut, but that's my view. OTT, great job!


----------



## 408610

SuperYoshi said:


> This is an excellent rundown on each generation and its descriptions, and I like the chart. The only issue I have with it is the designations. I truly think it each cohort should have two groups of each generation because it would be less complicated and clean cut, but that's my view. OTT, great job!


Same which means you are not alone @SuperYoshi the only issue have with it is 100% definitely designations too because i also truly think it each cohort should have two group of each generation in order to reduce confusion.But overall it is great @SuperYoshi,i think generations should be defined by birth year instead of Class in USA.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

michks said:


> These are the cultural generations:
> 
> *Boomers 1947-1959*, came of age around the year 1970
> 
> *Generation Jones 1957-1969*, came of age around the year 1980
> 
> *Generation X 1967-1979*, came of age around the year 1990
> 
> *MTV Generation (the REAL Gen Y?) 1977-1989*, came of age around the year 2000
> 
> *Millennials 1987-1999*, came of age around the year 2010
> 
> *Generation Z 1997-2009*, will come of age around the year 2020
> 
> Something like that.
> 
> Actually, I should have left the names off. Everyone gets so bent out of shape about the names that it distracts from my main point. Forget the names, I guess. The point I'm trying to make is that this is the way the dates ought to be grouped. Everyone is pretty much segregated by birth decade. People born in years 7-9 are the ones who pass the torch to the next generation, the people that are commonly referred to as "cuspers" (to varying degrees).


I like this because there is overlap. I was born in 1956 and I have a friend who was born on the same day as I was but our memory of events is different. She remembers the day that President Kennedy was killed and I don't. My friends were, for the most part, one to three years younger than I was, and she was friends with people her age or a little older. The only part that I don't understand is when you come "of age." How old are you when you are "of age"? That's a bit vague.


----------



## 481450

.


----------



## 481450

Baby Boomers:
Starter Boomers:
1942-1951 = 50s kids and 60s graduates.
Generation Jones:
1952-1961 = 60s kids and 70s graduates.

Generation X:
MTV Generation:
1962-1971 = 70s kids and 80s graduates.
NES Generation:
1972-1981 = 80s kids and 90s graduates.

Millennials:
Starter Millennials:
1982-1991 = 90s kids and 00s graduates.
Centennials:
1992-2001 = 00s kids and 10s graduates.

iGeneration:
Plurals:
2002-2011 = 10s kids and 20s graduates.
Generation Alpha:
2012-2021 = 20s kids and 30s graduates.


----------



## 481450

Deleted.


----------



## Longaotian00

TwilightPrince16 said:


> Baby Boomers:
> Starter Boomers:
> 1942-1951 = 50s kids and 60s graduates.
> Generation Jones:
> 1952-1961 = 60s kids and 70s graduates.
> 
> Generation X:
> MTV Generation:
> 1962-1971 = 70s kids and 80s graduates.
> NES Generation:
> 1972-1981 = 80s kids and 90s graduates.
> 
> Millennials:
> Starter Millennials:
> 1982-1991 = 90s kids and 00s graduates.
> Centennials:
> 1992-2001 = 00s kids and 10s graduates.
> 
> iGeneration:
> Plurals:
> 2002-2011 = 10s kids and 20s graduates.
> Generation Alpha:
> 2012-2021 = 20s kids and 30s graduates.


I like this one here. I actually think 2001 is just a simple ending point as they were 2000s kids and will graduate in the 2010s. The only thing is that they weren't really alive at the end of the Millenium which is what a millennial really is, but most of them were born before 9/11 anyway.

Also, 1942ers aren't boomers. Boomers start in 1946 after WWII, not really debatable.


----------



## 481450

Childhood peak: 8
Adolescence peak: 16

*Early Baby Boomers: 1945-1952*
_Born during Truman's presidency._
_Kids during Eisenhower's presidency._
_Teens during Kennedy's and/or Johnson's presidency._

*Gen Jones Baby Boomers: 1953-1960*
_Born during Eisenhower's presidency._
_Kids during Kennedy's and/or Johnson's presidency._
_Teens during Nixon's and/or Ford's presidency._

*Late Baby Boomers: 1961-1964*
_Born during Kennedy's presidency (or Johnson's continuation of his first term)._
_Kids during Nixon's first term._
_Teens during Carter's presidency._

*Early Gen X: 1965-1968*
_Born during Johnson's second term._
_Kids during Nixon's and/or Ford's presidency._
_Teens during Carter's of Reagan's presidency._

*Core Gen X: 1969-1976*
_Born during Nixon's or Ford's presidency._
_Kids during Carter's presidency and/or Reagan's 1st term._
_Teens during Reagan's 2nd term and/or Clinton's 1st term._

*Late Gen X: 1977-1980*
_Born during Carter's presidency._
_Kids during Reagan's second term._
_Teens during Clinton's first term._

*Early Gen Y: 1981-1984*
_Born during Reagan's first term._
_Kids during Bush Sr.'s presidency._
_Teens during Clinton's second term._

*Core Gen Y: 1985-1992*
_Born during Reagan's second term or Bush Sr.'s presidency._
_Kids during Clinton's presidency._
_Teens during Bush's presidency._

*Late Gen Y: 1993-1996*
_Born during Clinton's first term._
_Kids during Bush's first term._
_Teens during Obama's first term._

*Early Gen Z: 1997-2000*
_Born during Clinton's second term._
_Kids during Bush Jr.'s second term._
_Teens during Obama's second term._

*Core Gen Z: 2001-2008*
_Born during Bush Jr. presidency._
_Kids during Obama's presidency._
_Teens during Trump's presidency, and/or potentially another Democratic candidate in the 2020 U.S. Election._

*Late Gen Z: 2009-2012*
_Born during Obama's first term._
_Kids during Trump's first term._

*Early Gen Alpha: 2013-2016*
_Born during Obama's second term._

*Core Gen Alpha: 2017-2020*
_Born during Trump's first term._

*Late Gen Alpha: 2021-2024*
_To be determined._


----------



## Judson Joist

SlyCooper97 said:


> _determined_


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

karlpalaka said:


> Being tech savvy doesnt measure how smart a person is. It just measures how much a person is into technology. I kind of wish there was a replacement for smartphones only cause I hate seeing people look down on their screens when they should be enjoying the world outside. I wish instead of smartphones, people can carry a wireless portable alexa ldevice with them small enough to fit in their pockets, and they can use that to get information from online instead of staring at a web browser for hours.


A wireless portable alexa device sounds like a great idea. And it sounds more efficient than the web browser.
People do stare at their phones, instead of enjoying the world. I've seen that. It seems kind of sad. But I'm an ESFP, and the outside world is everything to me.


----------



## karlpalaka

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> A wireless portable alexa device sounds like a great idea. And it sounds more efficient than the web browser.
> People do stare at their phones, instead of enjoying the world. I've seen that. It seems kind of sad. But I'm an ESFP, and the outside world is everything to me.


Many houses dont have telephones or landlines anymore cause Alexa lets you make phone calls. Its nice.


----------



## karlpalaka

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> A wireless portable alexa device sounds like a great idea. And it sounds more efficient than the web browser.
> People do stare at their phones, instead of enjoying the world. I've seen that. It seems kind of sad. But I'm an ESFP, and the outside world is everything to me.


Many houses dont have telephones or landlines anymore cause Alexa lets you make phone calls. Its nice. Of course for personal phone numbers, you may have to save the number before saying, "Hey Alexa, call ********". I have a Google Home that my brother bought three years ago, but we have not used it within the last two years. Never really tried making a phone call using it though.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> Many houses dont have telephones or landlines anymore cause Alexa lets you make phone calls. Its nice. Of course for personal phone numbers, you may have to save the number before saying, "Hey Alexa, call ********". I have a Google Home that my brother bought three years ago, but we have not used it within the last two years. Never really tried making a phone call using it though.


We still have landlines at my workplace that are original from when the place opened in the late '90s.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> We still have landlines at my workplace that are original from when the place opened in the late '90s.


Most workplaces do obviously, cause its not like anyone is going to be comfortable giving their personal phone number to a complete stranger. I am talking about households having landlines. My house has like four landlines still: one in my bedroom, another in my dad's, another in my mom's (both sleep in separate rooms due to late night and early morning work meetings), and one in my living room. Back when we lived in the apartments until 2003, we just had one telephone for ourselves. Things changed so fast during my first 8 years of life alone and some troll named Michael69 dare says 1997 onwards are like today's newborns born in 2019 and nothing like 1996, and many 1996 born dont even remember 9/11, so they are not having more experiences than me at least.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

karlpalaka said:


> Most workplaces do obviously, cause its not like anyone is going to be comfortable giving their personal phone number to a complete stranger. I am talking about households having landlines. My house has like four landlines still: one in my bedroom, another in my dad's, another in my mom's (both sleep in separate rooms due to late night and early morning work meetings), and one in my living room. Back when we lived in the apartments until 2003, we just had one telephone for ourselves. Things changed so fast during my first 8 years of life alone and some troll named Michael69 dare says 1997 onwards are like today's newborns born in 2019 and nothing like 1996, and many 1996 born dont even remember 9/11, so they are not having more experiences than me at least.


My house has a landline because it is a dead zone for cell phones, so cell service is too unreliable to use it exclusively.


----------



## karlpalaka

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> karlpalaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most workplaces do obviously, cause its not like anyone is going to be comfortable giving their personal phone number to a complete stranger. I am talking about households having landlines. My house has like four landlines still: one in my bedroom, another in my dad's, another in my mom's (both sleep in separate rooms due to late night and early morning work meetings), and one in my living room. Back when we lived in the apartments until 2003, we just had one telephone for ourselves. Things changed so fast during my first 8 years of life alone and some troll named Michael69 dare says 1997 onwards are like today's newborns born in 2019 and nothing like 1996, and many 1996 born dont even remember 9/11, so they are not having more experiences than me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> My house has a landline because it is a dead zone for cell phones, so cell service is too unreliable to use it exclusively.
Click to expand...

So do you actually still use a landline just to local calls?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

karlpalaka said:


> So do you actually still use a landline just to local calls?


Yes, I am a freelance journalist, and I need to have a reliable phone for telephone interviews.


----------

